# Plastic hive top feeder - disappointment



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry you bought 50 of them. When I have to feed I use cap and ladders from Mother Lode. I modified mine a little but they work well. Both deep and medium sizes


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Riskybizz said:


> I use cap and ladders from Mother Lode.


We each have our preferences...for our own reasons.
If it weren't for the end pieces breaking.....I'd be clam happy with these.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

dan, same with mine, same feeders. 
I run a silicone bead over the top side corners (& cracks) and up the seam on the inside between the white insert and the feeder body itself. Come out as good as new- even better since I can bang them around a bit more now. The silicone fix lasts for years, some I repaired 9 or 10 years ago are still good. ( I never take the white piece apart from the body once it's assembled, I've cracked too many doing it.)


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

clyderoad said:


> I run a silicone bead over the top side corners (& cracks) and up the seam on the inside between the white insert and the feeder body itself.


I just got a tube of aquarium caulk with the intention of trying to fix mine. So...we are on the same page. 
As tightly as mine went together.....I never even considered trying to take them apart....I knew I'd break them.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Dan the man maybe the manufacturer can send you replacement pieces for the ones that cracked.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

I started using these http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/FD-110.html 
this year and am very pleased with them. Nothing to tweak, no leaks, does not disturb my bees when feeding, hold 2 to 3 gallons - depends on 8 frame or 10 frame size.


----------



## Pivington (Nov 23, 2014)

Have had similar issues with all types of top feeders. I just shake some straw over the syrup as in barrel feeding to give the bees something to walk on.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Groundhwg said:


> I started using these http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/FD-110.html
> this year and am very pleased with them.


I have used these. In the spring they are a disaster. The bees build comb all in the underside, attach it to the bars of the box below and fill it with honey or brood. The second issue is that the bees access the feeder from the center. If a hive is even slightly off level from side to side much of the syrup collects in a corner, unaccessable to the bees. It will then ferment and start growing mold. If I didn't need to feed new colonies in the spring and only fed during a dearth or to top them off for winter they'd be ok....not great...but ok.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Pivington said:


> I just shake some straw over the syrup as in barrel feeding to give the bees something to walk on.


I don't think the way these break that it is all about drowning. It appears that the bees manage to get into the feeder but are unable to find the way back out. Once they are inside the feeder they are drawn to the smells of the hive through vents all along the end piece...but the only return access point is in the corner.
I did consider removing the white plastic end pieces and making a float of some sort....but just haven't had the time to look at it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Riskybizz said:


> Dan the man maybe the manufacturer can send you replacement pieces for the ones that cracked.


Maybe. I don't know who the manufacturer is. All of the bee supply outfits sell them. Add to that, unless those corners are redesigned and reinforced...they would be constantly getting replaced. 

My original post is less about fixing them or finding better alternatives. It was mainly to warn potential customers that they have an inherent design problem.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I think you can fix the problem with food grade silicone, run a thick bead down the sides and glob right on the corner to reinforce them. I would do this all the corners, may prevent the remaining ones from breaking in the first place. 

Looks like it's a stress break from being tweaked, maybe when comb is attached to the bottom and feeders is removed.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Looks like it's a stress break from being tweaked, maybe when comb is attached to the bottom and feeders is removed.


Maybe. But by their design they are under stress all of the time. When they are pushed in, a ridge on the feeder body forces the flat part away from the body itself. This creates a gap that allows the bees to get between the body and the end piece to access the syrup.

Once I realized what was going on, I made sure I only used ones that weren't cracked. I'd inspect them, then put in syrup. Then when I returned for another feeding I would find some that were cracked. 

I think it is a simple matter of fatigue. There ought to be some reinforcement on those corners...and even then, I'm not sure they will hold up long term.

As I said in an earlier post, I just got a tube of aquarium caulk and plan to make some repairs.


----------

